# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  What Anime(s) are you watching?

## Bambusbar

This is just a spot for us to talk about which anime's we are all watching. 

This would also help show interest in certain anime to where other people can make topics for discussion of that specific anime. 




*ONE RULE:*

- No bashing, everyone has different interests and likes. Just because they don't fall in line with your PoV doesn't justify you being an ass *(Includes passive aggressive comments)*.




*Suggestions:*

- If you find a new anime from someone that posted it here, give them a thanks! (New Feature to the Forum)
- If you feel like it, list a link to a trailer of the anime you're watching, it might draw others to it!
- If you see that several people have listed the same anime, take the initiative to make a new topic! *Don't forget to Quote them and let them know in this topic though, so they know!*




*What I'm Watching:*

- One-Punch Man
- (Re-Watching) Deathnote

----------


## Deathyaw

One-Punch Man
One Piece

Thinking of starting to watch Gintama Again.
I also watched the first EP of Seraph of the End, but haven't decided if i should keep watching.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*i watch bleach last time*

----------


## Bardin

Currently watching World Trigger

----------


## Piju

Currently:
One Punch Man
One Piece
Attack on Titan (Shingeki no kyojin)
DB: Super

Already watched:
Code Geass
Akame ga kill
Naruto (Manga)
Death Note
Elfenlied
DB/DBZ

Planning to watch:
Hunter x Hunter
Soul Eater

----------


## Bambusbar

> Currently:
> One Punch Man
> One Piece
> Attack on Titan (Shingeki no kyojin)
> DB: Super
> 
> Already watched:
> Code Geass
> Akame ga kill
> ...


Check out Yu Yu Hakusho before you watch Hunter X Hunter, made by the same dude- But vastly superior.

----------


## Asuna Services

Seems dead there, but lets try again. Am watching the new genius of this season (Boku dakake aka Erased) now. Perfect one, recommended to anyone, on par with Steins Gate.

----------


## Piju

Update for me:

Currently:
One Piece
DB: Super
Bungou Stray Dogs
Fairy Tail
Koutetsujou no Kabaneri 

Already watched:
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Code Geass
Akame ga kill
Naruto (Manga)
Death Note
Elfenlied
DB/DBZ
Hunter x Hunter (Up to most actual episode)
Attack on Titan
One Punch Man
Erased 
Ajin
Darker than Black

Planning to watch:
Soul Eater
Boku no Hero Academia
Kiznaiver (Not sure about that one)

----------


## Aeon1c

Dragonball Super

----------


## kurniawan

Now Watching
Servamp
Planetarian: Chiisana Hoshi no Yume

----------


## adam132

Hikaru no go

----------


## maliksi132

the legend of legendary heroes

----------


## adam132

now watching Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu

----------


## Bambusbar

Anyone check out Overlord yet? I watched it not that long ago and man, it's the TRUE MMO anime.

----------


## Italian / Envy

If yall haven't watched it yet Drifters is really cool. It's like a battle between two gods fighting over control of a world, but instead of them fighting they take warriors/strategists/rulers or basically anyone actually relevant history wise and warp them to into the new world before they die on "earth". It's a really interesting concept.

----------


## pinkswan

Rurouni Kenshin

----------


## DvASystems



----------


## Boosthive

Watching Akame ga Kill! now  :Big Grin:

----------


## RedDeal

Gintama and Dragon Ball.

----------


## minou05

> One-Punch Man
> One Piece
> 
> Thinking of starting to watch Gintama Again.
> I also watched the first EP of Seraph of the End, but haven't decided if i should keep watching.


Considering beginning to watch Gintama Again. 
TUTUApp - Download for iOS, Android, PC – TUTUApp VIP , 9Apps – Download 9Apps Free Fast Install for Android 2018 , ShowBox App – Download ShowBox for Android, iOS & PC
I likewise viewed the first EP of Seraph of the End, yet haven't chosen on the off chance that I should continue viewing.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

I'm currently on SAO: Alicization and Goblin Slayer. Watched nearly everything else I've been interested in ;D

----------


## PatrickSuar

Berserk... Again...

----------


## artemarkantos

Just 40 minutes ago, I saw a "one punch man 2" trailer ... well, I hope you understand what kind of waiting room im at  :Big Grin:

----------


## ellie666

Re: Zero and My Hero Academia

----------


## Capricornka

I’m watching now FullMetal Alchemist Brotherhood. It’s the story of two brothers who decided to go on a trip in order to get back their bodies after a their non-successful experiment. All the other details you can find out while watching. Or you can look at this website to read some reviews about it, also I’m not sure they still have it.

----------


## Capricornka

I hope you like it as well.

----------


## grame445

I am watching overlord anime and I read sayounara ryuusei, konnichiwa jinsei manga [all chapters]. I think this best anime and I recommended to watch this anime.

----------


## salt_caramel

I wanted to watch Devilman Crybaby, but all reviews I've read about it are bad. Should I watch it then?

----------


## Landron

World Trigger is my latest so far, love it

----------


## Catrell

Neon Genesis Evangelion

----------


## plunkett5205

I am watching tokyo ghoul anime and tokyo ghoul is such a mind blower and a great show. It may be a bit bloody, but it has a great plot and keeps you wondering what is evil. It keeps you on your toes and is overall is amazing. I have not personally read the manga, but I hear that it is different from the tv show.
________________________________________________________________________________ __________________
Source: https://tokyoghoulmask.com/category/figures/

----------


## Lizette

I could not find an interesting ongoing and just reviewing the Bleach .. I hope this is enough for me this week.

----------


## Bruhhstudios

The other day I watched ghost in the shell, akira and perfect blue. Looking for something similar. I'm watching monster ATM. I've been meaning to finish this show for a year now lol.

----------


## TallyMe

I'm currently watching the 4th season of Sword Art Online

----------


## QqAAAQ

Read Lady Baby Manga Online in High Quality

----------


## QqAAAQ

I recommend you to read this manga A Red Knight Does Not Blindly Follow Money

----------


## QqAAAQ

Read Free manga online I Raised the Beast Well

----------


## martesdaniel

I watched AOT and I can say that it is one of the best animes, that I have ever seen

----------


## luisharp

Watching Shaman King right now, the new one that is made based on manga

----------


## jromaguera

MIERUKO
I see the trailer and I thought there will have some interesting twists but it didn't. Quite disappointed
There aren't male main in this anime and of course no love line either
In my opinion, you shouldn't watch this anime because it will be a waste of time
bubble shooter

----------

